
Ask: Website categories? - sharemywin
Blogs<p>News<p>News Aggregator<p>Social Network<p>Dating site<p>Marketplace<p>Ecommerce Store<p>Saas - CRM<p>Saas - Analytics<p>Forum<p>Search Engine<p>Directory<p>Archive
======
quirkot
You may want to reframe your category based on use. This would solve the
"what's the difference between news & a blog" and "is a forum just an old
social network?" problems

You could use categories like:

Content Generation – One-Way – Text (blogs and things)

Content Generation – One-Way – Mixed Media (archive.org)

Content Generation – Interactive – Graphic (Instagram and Flickr)

Content Generation – Interactive – Text (forum, twitter, facebook, chat, wiki)

Products & Services – One-Way – Corporate (like a big company’s homepage.
Sells, but isn’t a store)

Products & Services – One-Way – Single Vendor (web store with single vendor)

Products & Services – One-Way – Digital Consumption (Netflix, hulu)

Products & Services – Interactive – Marketplace (craigslist, ebay, dating
sites)

Web Infrastructure – One-Way – Search & Retrieval (search engines, research
databases)

Web Infrastructure – Interactive – APIs

------
sharemywin
Image Gallery

Chat

------
sharemywin
Social Bookmarking

Q/A

